
Inside Silicon Valley’s Secretive, Orgiastic Dark Side - jevonmac
https://www.vanityfair.com/news/2018/01/brotopia-silicon-valley-secretive-orgiastic-inner-sanctum/amp?__twitter_impression=true
======
pavlov
Does outsized wealth concentration always turn local élites into a sad parody
of Tiberius Caesar's Rome?

I bet the rubber barons of 19th century Brazil had some amazing orgies too.
They didn't pretend that they were disrupting the fabric of society, though.

This quote in the article had me literally laughing out loud:

 _' Furthermore, these elite founders, C.E.O.’s, and V.C.’s see themselves as
more influential than most hot-shit bankers, actors, and athletes will ever
be. “We have more cachet than a random rich dude because we make products that
touch a lot of people,” says Founder X. “You make a movie, and people watch it
for a weekend. You make a product, and it touches people’s lives for years.”'_

When I hear "product", I think of a bottle of shampoo. In SV, the same word
apparently means some kind of transcendental gateway.

~~~
cantrip
I actually thought that sentence was one of the more cringe-worthy parts of an
otherwise interesting article since "hot-shit" was a term used by the author,
not a quote from anyone involved in the parties. I think it's likely the
author meant to say "hot-shot" but the editor (if there was one) didn't catch
it.

Also, "product" is a term used extensively in software development / startup
culture. We have product managers, product developers, etc. When I (as a
mobile developer) hear "product" I think of software.

